# True Monster African Lungfish



## IIICroweIII

check this beast out


----------



## Guest

Sweet


----------



## BRUNER247

Sweet. Lungfish are badass! Are you sure that isn't a south American lungfish n not African? Pics don't show much detail but looks like Sal. How old is he? Oh n nice dirty arms in last pic. Lol


----------



## IIICroweIII

it's a WAL not a SA


----------



## BRUNER247

Huh legs didn't look long enough. Although they do look longer than my Sal. Sweet fish all the same. Definitely a beast! Any chance we can see the tigers also?


----------



## IIICroweIII

hahah thanks man i have ton of tattoos. Yeah that lung is evil


----------



## BRUNER247

Idk how you got away with handling him like that. Your brave! Lungs have some massive bite pressure. Mine will let you pet him in tank but he'd definitely bite if tryd to handle. Any idea on age? Mines over 2' at 1.5 years old but not as thick. I'm sure he'll be filling out shortly. Was he vocal out of tank?


----------



## IIICroweIII

Ooo yeah it was trying to bite me when I picked up and kept grunting at me. It's like a big slimy dog


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic

What a beast!!!


----------



## His Majesty

beast of a lungfish


----------



## amazonjungle

takes a [email protected] person to appreciate a lungfish.

they're so awesome


----------



## Tropicalfishauction

Nice love him.


----------



## scent troll

IIICroweIII said:


> Ooo yeah it was trying to bite me when I picked up and kept grunting at me. It's like a big slimy dog


lol


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic

That thing would take a chunk out of your arm !!!!


----------

